
AngelList just launched full-fledged venture funds - taytus
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/angellist-just-launched-full-fledged-venture-funds/
======
siegel
If nothing else, more investor competition at the seed/A-stage is probably a
good thing for startups. Still on the lookout for the normal seed/A-stage
terms to get back to what they were maybe 2 years ago...This could help.

